
CLiki: The Common Lisp Wiki - ibejoeb
http://www.cliki.net/index
======
oconnore
CLiki is usually pretty outdated and incomplete. These are probably the best
resources for a new CL programmer (in no particular order)

<http://common-lisp.net/>

<http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/>

[http://www.lispworks.com/documentation/HyperSpec/Front/index...](http://www.lispworks.com/documentation/HyperSpec/Front/index.htm)

<http://www.quicklisp.org/beta/>

and #lisp on irc.freenode.net

~~~
act
Those are all good resources. On top of that, Xach just posted[1] the number
of times that libraries have been recently downloaded from quicklisp. I have
been having fun checking out the most downloaded libraries.

I prefer common-lisp.net for finding a project's webpage and mailing list, but
cliki has a useful section that lists projects by category.

[1] [http://blog.quicklisp.org/2011/02/project-download-
stats.htm...](http://blog.quicklisp.org/2011/02/project-download-stats.html)

------
gsivil
Making some enemies: Google "common lisp" and you will find that link in the
first page of results. In a general programming languages forum this could be
maybe ok. But having this in the first page of HN (known for having some
familiarity with CL) strikes as something superficial to me.

